# baron davis



## joshri (Jun 10, 2002)

Is Baron Davis a top 5 point guard.
I think he is better than Stevie.
here are my rankings
1- Jason Kidd
2- Gary Payton
3- tie Baron Davis
Andre Miller
5- Steve Francis


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey Joshri welcome to the board.

I think it's a mistake if Baron was not in the top 5 point guard list. The only problem is who do you take out.

I would not say Baron Davis is tied with Andre Miller, Although Dre might not be a flashy and as good of a scorer as Baron is. Dre's point guard leadership and vision are probably the best in the league. I would put Baron and Francis together, seems like a more fitting match.

The other thing is how do you not put

-Nash and Bibby on that list based on the fact on how good their teams are and how good they run them.

If we are talking about athletic ability and scoring touch They dont belong on that list but both Nash and Bibby have very under-rated court vision that in its-self is something you can not learn.

It's to difficult to make a top 5 point guard list without leaving out people who deserve to be there but my list would be the same as yours with the exception of taking out Francis and Moving Dre to 2.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

You can't discount Steve Nash given the year he has had either. He has gone from an understudy into a star in a couple of years


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*IMX Top Ten Point Guards...*

1. Jason Kidd Nets
2. Gary Payton Sonics
3. Steve Francis Rockets
4. Stephon Marbury Suns
5. Andre Miller Cavs
6. Baron Davis Hornets
7. Mike Bibby Kings
8. Steve Nash Mavs
9. John Stockton Jazz
10. Jamaal Tinsley Pacers


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

davis mvp


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This is a Time Machine sorta bump...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> davis mvp


How's Dale Davis going to get off the bench long enough for people to even remember he's alive?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: IMX Top Ten Point Guards...*



SikHandlez24 said:


> 1. Jason Kidd Nets
> 2. Gary Payton Sonics
> *3. Steve Francis Rockets*
> 4. Stephon Marbury Suns
> ...


lol

Sorry just had to do that


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Woah, woah, woah, since when Steve is a great PG? 2002 I guess, haha.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Looking at that list you wonder why John Stockton retired,he'll be a better point guard than half those clowns three days after they bury him.


----------

